# Ưu điểm của phương pháp giáo dục Montessori



## thuypham (13/10/18)

*Thành công của phương pháp giáo dục Montessori đến từ chính ưu điểm vượt trội không thể có được trong các phương pháp giáo dục thông thường khác:*

*

*​
Dưới đây là những ưu điểm của phương pháp giáo dục Montessori mà các bậc phụ huynh hoặc những ai có ý muốn trở thành giáo viên Montessori có thể tham khảo để phát huy được những đặc điểm nổi trội của phương pháp giáo dục này:

*Môi trường học khuyến khích sự sáng tạo, tư duy độc lập*
Thiết kế lớp học Montessori nổi bật với thẩm mỹ cao nhằm mục đích giúp cho học sinh trong lớp học có được cảm giác thoải mái, hứng thú trong mỗi giờ học. Ánh sáng tự nhiên, không gian rộng rãi và bài trí lớp học bằng các học cụ chất liệu cao cấp luôn được ưu tiên giúp cho phòng học luôn có được không gian ấm cúng và thích hợp với việc tự học, trẻ sẽ được trợ giúp bởi các dụng cụ trong môn học dễ dàng có hứng thú học tập, sáng tạo.

Điều tốt nhất của môi trường Montessori chính là trẻ được tự học, phát triển và lựa chọn những điều trẻ thích học phù hợp với tốc độ của chính bản thân trẻ. Việc sử dụng các học cụ một cách tự do giúp cho trẻ phát triển khả năng tập trung, sự hợp tác tốt hơn so với các phương pháp học truyền thống khác.

*Tăng giao tiếp xã hội*
Lớp học Montessori sắp xếp cho những trẻ khác độ tuổi vào cùng một lớp, như vậy có nghĩa là các em nhỏ cũng có thể học cùng lớp các anh chị lớn hơn và học tập các kĩ năng từ các anh chị của mình. Phương pháp Montessori khi đó chú trọng vào việc học tập từ bạn học trong lớp, những trẻ lớn thì sẽ được học cách truyền đạt và hướng dẫn cho bé nhỏ tuổi hơn để bạn bé có thể hiểu đồng thời học được kĩ năng kết luận, suy luận và chấp nhận.

*Tính tự lập chính là điều cốt yếu*
Hầu hết những hoạt động trong lớp học đều là do trẻ tự thực hiện, tự suy nghĩ và tìm cách giải quyết nên trẻ em được theo học phương pháp Montessori sẽ có tính độc lập và tự tin hơn nhiều so với các phương pháp giáo dục thông thường khác. Do vậy những lợi ích mà trẻ có được khi lớn lên không chỉ là các kĩ năng, khả năng tư duy độc lập tốt, tự lập và có thể quản lý bản thân rất tốt.

*Giáo dục niềm đam mê yêu thích việc học*
Khơi gợi hứng thú trong học tập bằng giáo cụ có thẩm mỹ cao, môi trường học tập thoải mái, không gian rộng rãi, tạo những điều kiện để trẻ được đắm mình say mê khi thực hiện những công việc, nhiệm vụ mà trẻ tự được chọn lựa với sự thích thú tìm tòi khám phá, .. đều là những tiêu chí quan trọng nhất mà phương pháp Montessori duy trì trong lớp học của mình để trẻ hình thành niềm yêu thích với việc học. Chính niềm vui và tình yêu với việc học của trẻ chính là thành quả lớn nhất có tác động đến cả cuộc đời trẻ mà phương pháp Montessori mang lại.

Trẻ nhỏ học trong môi trường Montessori còn được ghi nhận có khả năng kết nối với mọi người và các ý tưởng trong nhiều hoàn cảnh và môi trường khác nhau.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

